# Grandsons Trains.



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

I picked up a used HO set from a local guy recently with the intention of building a layout for my 5 year old grandson. This is all new to me but I'm learning with the help of my computer and the sites it found for me. Haven't been able to get to the lumber yard to buy material--my truck is down-- so I set up an oval on the pool table so he could play with it-complete with tunnels made from empty pipe tobacco tubs and boxes. He is spending the weekend with us while his parents are out of town and got to play with it for the first time yesterday, At first he ws a bit hesitant to operate the control but now he not only does that he has learned how to use the re-railer and put the track sections back together when they come apart. I've bought several pieces of rolling stock and 5 locomotives ( all used) . His favorite combination is the Amtrak cars and "Midnight Special" locomotive-- a Tyco RF-16.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks like he is having a great time with it. I would imagine his mind doesn't see a pool table and pile of boxes but instead a mountain and open plains.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

He looks like one happy little guy! Having fun is what it's all about!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Great way to bring a youngster into the hobbby! I hope it sticks with him.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

And a great way to bring "Grandpop" into the hobby!!!!:appl:


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Great job, Ed! Thanks for posting. 
I too have a layout for the grandson (umm, yes just for the grandson lol). It a small switching setup in his room. He is napping right now to the sound of a trolley running back and forth on a reversing line and a sound Alco idling on a siding. He's only 14 months old. Never too young for trains. 
Are the Amtrak coaches lit? I had a similar set made by Life-Like that had lights. That's always a hit with kids. I sold them before the grandson came along, but will probably get another lighted set, maybe with LEDs. Yes, ahem, just for the baby. 
Nice to see. You are providing lifelong memories for him. Please keep us posted on how the layout progresses. 
Best,
Dan


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Yup Dan, just for the grand baby..... heard that one before....And the hook is set on another unsuspecting fish!! LOL


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

prrfan said:


> Great job, Ed! Thanks for posting.
> I too have a layout for the grandson (umm, yes just for the grandson lol). It a small switching setup in his room. He is napping right now to the sound of a trolley running back and forth on a reversing line and a sound Alco idling on a siding. He's only 14 months old. Never too young for trains.
> Are the Amtrak coaches lit? I had a similar set made by Life-Like that had lights. That's always a hit with kids. I sold them before the grandson came along, but will probably get another lighted set, maybe with LEDs. Yes, ahem, just for the baby.
> Nice to see. You are providing lifelong memories for him. Please keep us posted on how the layout progresses.
> ...


Dan,yes both Amtrak cars are Life-Like lighted cars. I think that is the reason he likes them so much. He likes to turn of the lights in the room and watch them go around. I may someday replace the bulbs in them with LED's.


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

teledoc said:


> And a great way to bring "Grandpop" into the hobby!!!!:appl:


True ! That pool table,since it sees very little use, may become the base for my own layout. I figure I can go 5' X 8' easily and could even extend it to run along the back wall !


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

5' x 9' is the standard size for a ping pong table. Your local home center could probably order you one.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think you're a pretty awesome Grandpa, Ed. And the Grandson is one lucky boy!


----------



## ExONRcarman (Feb 7, 2017)

the boy has got good taste! those sharks still are one of my favorite paint schemes, lol. can you guys imagine the stories he will tell his parents on the way home in the car about that train set at grampa's house? That is fundamentally what this hobby is about. the imagination, the little world that we create and rule ourselves. and to tell the stories to those interested in listening. 

great job grandpa!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great start to a new model train junkie, nice pictures.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Grandkids and trains, it does not get any better than that.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

NAJ said:


> Grandkids and trains, it does not get any better than that.


Absolutely. :appl:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Trains and pool?*



Ed.James said:


> True ! That pool table,since it sees very little use, may become the base for my own layout. I figure I can go 5' X 8' easily and could even extend it to run along the back wall !


Ed.James;

If you built, "your grandson's railroad" on a piece of extruded insulation board, it could sit on top of the pool table to run trains.
With the trains removed (very important!) the layout could be stood against a wall, when you want to play pool.
It's great that you are sharing this hobby with your grandson. When mine gets a bit older, (he's not quite two) I'd like to do the same thing.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

traction fan said:


> Ed.James;
> 
> If you built, "your grandson's railroad" on a piece of extruded insulation board, it could sit on top of the pool table to run trains.
> With the trains removed (very important!) the layout could be stood against a wall, when you want to play pool.
> ...


The one I build for him he'll be able to take home and put in his room. If I do build one on that pool table--it ain't coming off even though it wouldn't be fastened to the table. If the kids want to play pool--well, they can go to the pool hall in town !:laugh:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ed.James said:


> If the kids want to play pool--well, they can go to the pool hall in town !:laugh:


You mean there still is such a thing in America?


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

Its always good to see a youngster getting involved in the hobby, and being able to share it with grandpa.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Enjoy it while you can and cherish every moment.

My experience is that as they get older their interests change.
Even though it was three of my 5 Grandson's (all three are going to 8 very shortly) that got me back into trains only one of those is still semi-interested in trains.

Unfortunately I am not even the center of their universe anymore. 
Thank goodness for my 3 year old Granddaughter, she wants me all to herself.

I tell the boys all the time...
"You make me happy and sad at the same time."
"I am happy you are growing up but I am also sad you are growing up".


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

Fire21 said:


> You mean there still is such a thing in America?


Yep,Westwood Billiards. It's the only one in the area that I know of. Haven't been in it in probably 35 years.


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

Got a couple of packages in today and since Landon was here I let him help open them. One box had some Atlas track. When he saw it he asked if we could setup the bridge and trestle since we had more track. I had told him before we didn't have enough track to build the bridge--he figured we had plenty now !!

Also got in two used controllers. The Tyco unit we had was kinda flaky. He wanted the one with the shiny aluminum cover.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

That Tech II has and still does sever me well!


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

I like the "momentum" feature on those two controllers. The way the train slowly speeds up or slows down is cool !!


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Sometimes the old controllers like the Tyco come in handy for powering accessories. I use one just like it for that. 
One of my grandson's favorites is the whistle billboard. If you have steam locos it's a lot of fun. He loves pushing the button to hear it. 
(And yes, I will admit I used it long before he was born, lol).

The other day I bought an old Bachmann Diesel Horn Oil Tank. 
The tank is ok for scenery but the horn, ugh, sounds like a weak doorbell buzzer. 
Doesn't matter, he loves it as much as the horn blast from my DCC sound locos, so it's a keeper. Another button to push. :laugh:


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

prrfan said:


> Sometimes the old controllers like the Tyco come in handy for powering accessories. I use one just like it for that.
> One of my grandson's favorites is the whistle billboard. If you have steam locos it's a lot of fun. He loves pushing the button to hear it.
> (And yes, I will admit I used it long before he was born, lol).
> 
> ...


So there are billboards and stuff that make sounds ? Would love to add sounds to his layout .


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

Yesterday the wife picked Landon up after school and brought him to our house. I was in the garage working on my truck. When he got out of the car he came over to me and grabbed my hand and said lets go play with the trains !! Had a couple of surprises for him. Picked up a little Tyco US Army switcher with a tanker and caboose and also a Tyco "Clementine" steamer and more track and turnouts. We now have six locomotives.

Because of the size of his table I wanted to keep the width of his layout at 36-38" so I bought 15" radius curved track. After doing some reading here and there I wasn't sure how the 15 radius would work with some of the longer cars. Most of what I read said that staying at 18" or higher would be better.
After Landon left I set up a track with the 15" to try it out and was pleasantly surprised. Even the long passenger cars ran fine,even with the Midnight Special running flat out they stayed on the track.
Still haven't gotten the plywood for the base.Hopefully soon as the boy wants to know when he can take his trains home. Tonight I decided to see if I could setup the Tyco bridge and trestle set and after playing with it for a while managed to get two bridges set up. One will have to come out and the other one lowered I believe so that I can add a turnout or two.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Very Nice!!!

Glad he is so excited about the trains, fun times with the Grandson, Enjoy!!!


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Ed.James said:


> So there are billboards and stuff that make sounds ? Would love to add sounds to his layout .


Yes, the billboard and diesel horn are two "vintage" sound accessories I know of. There may well be others. Both are available on eBay. 
Like I said, I wasn't impressed with the Diesel Horn but as you know, the kids may think differently. Happy Railroading.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As you've discovered, minimum curve radius is a guideline, and a hedge against getting equipment that won't corner. If it works, all good.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I think it is fantastic that you are bringing this hobby to your grandson! I have a grandson and granddaughter who love to watch trains on my small layout. They are both very young (one years old and three years old) so I have to closely supervise them. I am really looking forward to building a layout for them in the near future. I already have purchased a Walthers Trainline GP 9 and several Trainline freight cars for them.

I remember running trains with my brother back when I was your grandson's age. They are great memories!


----------

